# Some black and white photos from Lake District



## thereyougo! (Nov 29, 2011)

I have two full days here (now into the second day.  Weather is, lets say less than perfect.  Raining quite hard today so will be surprised if my camera leaves my backpack.  These were from yesterday which was very murky


Pentax 645D FA 120mm f/16 2.5 sec converted to black and white in Silver Efex Pro 2





The cows are lieing down by the house by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Further up Looughrigg, this tree often catches my attention


Pentax 645D FA 120mm f/16 converted to black and white in Silver efex





Loughrigg tree damp weather by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 29, 2011)

A view down the Langdale Valley


pentax 645D FA 400mm f/11 1/5 sec ISO 250 4 shots stitched in CS5 then converted in Silver Efex Pro 2





langdale panoramic by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## cedriccicada (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!  Great illustration of the fact that a day should never be judged by its weather.

RobR


----------



## OregonT3i (Dec 1, 2011)

Great shots! I like all three very much.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 1, 2011)

Your work is nice. The first image has a lot of depth and the panoramic conveys a nice feeling. The second one is a bit bland and uninteresting


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I love old character homes


----------

